# P22 pricing



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey guys,
I'm looking to buy my first handgun and I really like the look and feel of the P22. A local dealer has one with the 5" barrel and a laser sight mounted on it for $430 new. Is this a reasonable price?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

when i got my p22 the gun was $260 (but several at the latest gun show were going for $330)
the laser sight was $99
and the extra extension on the barrel i don't know about


----------



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*depends on the laser light*

if it is the walther sight that would be an ok deal. if it is a cheapo sight its not a good deal b/c the sight screws can strip out easily b/c they use a cheap metal. also they only cost about $25. p22's are a great pistol though, i've had mine for years and it's a lot of fun. cheap to shoot too!


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

cragrat said:


> if it is the walther sight that would be an ok deal. if it is a cheapo sight its not a good deal b/c the sight screws can strip out easily b/c they use a cheap metal. also they only cost about $25. p22's are a great pistol though, i've had mine for years and it's a lot of fun. cheap to shoot too!


Pretty sure it's the Walther laser. I figured that's what was pushing the price up. It seems like the price is on par then with other retailers, especially if you facto in shipping and extra harges to have it shipped to a local dealer. I'm not really sure I want the laser though. Anyone have experience with it? Is it worth the extra $$ to go ahead and get it? Sure, they're cool to have, but still that's an extra hundred, or an extra 3000 rounds, give or take.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Lasers are excellent on defensive handguns, if you can get a carry holster to use with it.

On a 22LR, I'd call it more of a novelty. For fast target aquisition, and heads-up shooting, where speed and reasonable accuracy is key, a laser is supurb. Where precision plinking is the name of the game (most 22's), invest in better sights, or optics.

Jeff


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Unless you're gonna do serious target shooting, don't bother paying extra for the 5" barrel. Just get the 3.4" barrel and the weaver rail/Top Point II scope and you'll be set.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I just saw one today with the shorter barrel at a sporting goods store here and the gun itself was $300, or $380 with the Walther laser on the front. It's a cool looking little gun though. Hope that helps!

-Jeff-


----------



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*5" barrell*

get the 5" because you can allways but the shorter barrell for $100. you would spend alot more money going the other way.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

cragrat said:


> get the 5" because you can allways but the shorter barrell for $100. you would spend alot more money going the other way.


If you're not gonna use the 5" barrel, don't bother paying for it. You can get the 5" kits for $115, which isn't much more than the 3.4" barrel.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Why wouldn't you want to use the 5" barrel? If the gun is for plinking, what reason would you not want it? I doubt people are going to want to use it at their ccw, although its better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## JBond (Jan 25, 2008)

*There is the best of both worlds.*

Why not get the P22 limited edition with comes with both barrels and the compensator barrel weight? I bought tht kit since I wanted both barrels. The LE cost $389 versus paying $313 for the 3.4" only. For $76 you get both barrells and you can decide which one you like better.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I think that is a bit on the high side...I bought my P22 with the 5" barrel for $280 a couple years ago.Shop around ,you'll find a better deal.
offer around $380 and see if they will deal.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My best price was at a gunshow. I paid $ 320 with laser, I did not have the barrel extension though. Everbody wanted $320 around here without the laser. Fun little gun.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I have the 3.5 and my shooting buddy has the 5. Buth of us have the laser. We both shoot both guns identically out to 50'. The longer barrel does not make any difference. The gun looks a little funny with the longer barrel and the laser, it looks cleaner with the laser and the short barrel.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i bought the gun for my ccw and then went back the next day and got the laser and now it wont fit in my holster but i feel obligated to keep the laser on it cause i paid 120 for it (yes it the walther brand) if anybody wants the integrated walther laser i have one for sale for 100 bucks brand new


----------



## andersmg (Jul 24, 2007)

I have two P22's and I love them! We have been shooting the jacketed federal 550 round box from walmart for about $11.50 a box and have had a few duds.

About the barrell lengths, I don't care for the longer barrell because I practice drawing and point shooting with my P22, it is about the same size as my Kahr CW40 and fits in the same MTAC IWB holster so it gives me good practice with a lot cheaper ammo!


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I still want to get one of these bad boys, but I think I might look around at gun shows since the dealer around here is a bit pricey.


----------

